# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn in de torso

## hellohowareyou

Hallo,

Ik weet niet of ik goed ben op dit forumonderdeel, maar ik ben een beetje beetje bezorgd om de steken die ik zojuist in mijn torso voelde, net onder mijn borst. Ik kreeg ontzettend pijnlijke steken, net bliksem, in mijn torso. Ik voelde het het eerste moment niet zo hevig, en toen een seconde wel, heel erg. Ik krampte zelfs bij een.. en nu voel ik ze heeeel licht. Bijna niet maar ze zijn er wel.
Ik heb dit 1 of 2 keer eerder gehad en het is me opgevallen dat de steken links heviger waren dan rechts. Ik heb geen flauw idee wat het zou kunnen zijn, ik heb (gelukkig) geen medicijnen en ik drink en rook niet. Ben ook niet begonnen met een nieuw dieet of iets dergelijks.. ik hoop dat ik voldoende informatie heb gegeven. Alvast bedankt!

----------

